# Crash Hot Potatoes



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 2, 2012)

Crash Hot Potatoes from The Pioneer Woman







This recipe is about as perfect a potato recipe as I can imagine, and I hope to cook it soon.

Crash Hot Potatoes (recipe)


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 2, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:
			
		

> Crash Hot Potatoes from The Pioneer Woman
> 
> This recipe is about as perfect a potato recipe as I can imagine, and I hope to cook it soon.
> 
> Crash Hot Potatoes (recipe)



Oh, these sound really good!  I have a few small potatoes, perfect!


----------



## Zereh (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, I can highly recommend those! =) They are just about perfect. A little crunch on the outside and creamy in the center. 

A sprinkle of fresh parm takes them right over the top!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 3, 2012)

i've made them and they were pretty good.

a quick tip: you really need to crank up the heat because the boiled potatoes are very moist so you'll need a lot of heat to get them to crisp. also, just using a masher won't open them up as pictured. i partially cut mine open a little, then mashed them down in order to get them to look like the pictures.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Feb 3, 2012)

I think I found my side dish for today. Might even have some really creamy cheese to lightly drizzle over these.


----------



## Claire (Feb 3, 2012)

I first saw these in the fall on "America's Test Kitchen."  I've been working to find a version that I can make in the summer in my non-air-conditioned kitchen and did it last week.  When I was in Florida visiting my  parents I made the version mentioned ... Daddy is a potato man when it comes to starch (he's OK with pasta, doesn't like rice at all) and everyone loved them.  

To limit heat in the kitchen, I cleaned and pierced the potatoes (I used Yukon golds), then nuked in a pie pan with about a quarter inch of water in the bottom.  This step varies because microwaves really vary in power.  When done, I brushed olive oil on one part of my Cuisinart griddler (preheated on high)(any similar appliance will do), then used the potato masher.  S&P, brush oil on top, put the top plate down and press.  They brown in very little time.  I think this is going to be a summertime favorite.  Yukon golds have such rich flavor so this minimal approach to seasoning -- good olive oil, salt, and pepper, really works with them.  But for me in the summer, very little heat goes into the air.


----------



## Soma (Feb 3, 2012)

These look great! I LOVE potatoes, so will be making these as soon as I can buy some of those cute little potatoes. It's full winter here in Ontario Canada (although a little milder than past years) so I may have to wait awhile, or perhaps find some imported in a specialty store.....

love that cook's blog too!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Gourmet Greg!
Since yesterday I'm wondering what to do with my potatoes, now I have the answer. Being a maniac, I'll add some tomato sauce on top of them, let's see what happens.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 3, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Crash Hot Potatoes from The Pioneer Woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sadly, the recipe itself is far from perfect.  I've made these several times and it needs a lot of tweaking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 3, 2012)

Claire said:


> I first saw these in the fall on "America's Test Kitchen."  I've been working to find a version that I can make in the summer in my non-air-conditioned kitchen and did it last week.  When I was in Florida visiting my  parents I made the version mentioned ... Daddy is a potato man when it comes to starch (he's OK with pasta, doesn't like rice at all) and everyone loved them.
> 
> To limit heat in the kitchen, I cleaned and pierced the potatoes (I used Yukon golds), then nuked in a pie pan with about a quarter inch of water in the bottom.  This step varies because microwaves really vary in power.  When done, I brushed olive oil on one part of my Cuisinart griddler (preheated on high)(any similar appliance will do), then used the potato masher.  S&P, brush oil on top, put the top plate down and press.  They brown in very little time.  I think this is going to be a summertime favorite.  Yukon golds have such rich flavor so this minimal approach to seasoning -- good olive oil, salt, and pepper, really works with them.  But for me in the summer, very little heat goes into the air.



I have a griddler and some small potatoes...Thanks, Claire!


----------



## GLC (Feb 3, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Sadly, the recipe itself is far from perfect.  I've made these several times and it needs a lot of tweaking.



Okay. Give. It seems like maybe the simplest recipe since boiled water. Where does it go wrong? Any experience with bake versus broil? I'm going to be running this one this weekend.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 3, 2012)

*Another variation for potatoes.......

Boil some baby potatoes till soft but not falling apart. DRAIN. {keep skin on} Transfer to a fry pan with a neutral oil {1/2 a cup or so} and LOTS of sliced garlic and shallots MED HEAT. Press each potato lightly with a firm spatula so you have 2 flat sides. Season heavily with salt and pepper and brown potatoes turning frequenty for 15 minutes or till desired browness is achieved.*

*My version, I have posted this before, but it bears a repost. you can season any way you like. I prefer them just so. But I have done them with the parma too.*

*Enjoy.*


----------



## msmofet (Feb 3, 2012)

Besides buckyT's tip what else needs to be tweeked?


----------



## pacanis (Feb 3, 2012)

I make these all the time on the grill in a small pan.
I nuke them instead of boiling. They are probably a little drier that way, but it works for me.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 3, 2012)

_To limit heat in the kitchen....._

FWIW, Claire, you can make these (or a more than reasonable facsimile thereof) on a charcoal or gas grill. Voila! No heating the kitchen at all.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 3, 2012)

I like the idea of this recipe because the potatoes are so rustic.

Does anybody know what America's Test Kitchen calls their similar recipe? I've found that ATK's recipes are always well thought out, so their version might address any complaints about inexactness in The Pioneer Woman's recipe.

I haven't cooked this recipe but the directions looked pretty straight forward to me. I'm used to developing my own original recipes so if there are any inconsistencies in the recipe I'd probably just work around them. In fact if I had any criticism of TPA's recipe I'd say it's too detailed. I like economy of words.

It would be interesting to compare ATK's recipe with TPA's recipe. Maybe it would be possible to use the best ideas of both for an even better recipe.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 3, 2012)

1. Mashing. Her method doesn't work. Make sure the spuds are well-cooked and like Bucky suggests cut an X with a knife before you mash them.

2. Brushing them with oil. Her method is difficult and messy. Skip the brush and either spritz or drizzle the oil. Oil and butter together are even better. Butter alone can burn at such high heat.

3. Make sure your oven is screaming hot. She tells you to use 450 which is good. Sometimes they need a little longer to get crispy.

4. That rosemary she says she uses can burn. In fact, I've found most of the herbs I use have burned a little. Plus they fall off the potato.

5. Taste. They are a little boring in the taste dept. Make sure you add the salt like she suggests. I also usually add parmesan cheese about halfway through.

I'm with Claire on the Yukon Gold potatoes.  They taste much better in the recipe than reds, IMO.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 3, 2012)

If mashing doesn't work then the potatoes weren't cooked long enough.

Yeah I think drizzling oil would be better. Or I might just get a paper towel real oily and use that. I don't want to bother having to wash off a brush.

450 sounds good. Or broil.

Yeah on the rosemary, I wouldn't have included that when I try the recipe. Who needs burned herbs on top?

Salt sounds like a requirement to me. Sea salt. 

The Parmesan cheese sounds like a good idea too!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 3, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> If mashing doesn't work then the potatoes weren't cooked long enough


 

The first time was sort of a disaster.  After that I cooked the potato a lot longer and it still doesn't work to just mash them like she says.  They mash but dont look anything like the pics.  Plus you need to gather them up again.  The X trick works pretty well.

PW has some good ideas, but her recipes arent always the best, at least the ones I have tried. 

Now *I'll* have to make thse taters this weekend!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 3, 2012)

Perhaps I should be embarrassed to say this, but I almost never cook any recipe exactly the way the author wrote it. I just can't help myself, I've developed my own ideas about how things should be cooked and I'm too headstrong to follow instructions. When I cook this crash recipe I'll read the recipe and maybe make a few notes in my head, and then I'll go right along and cook the recipe my way. I understand of course that you can't criticize the author or the original recipe unless you follow it exactly.

I think of recipes more as concepts than as procedures which much be followed. For me vague recipes are better.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 3, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Perhaps I should be embarrassed to say this, but I almost never cook any recipe exactly the way the author wrote it. I just can't help myself, I've developed my own ideas about how things should be cooked and I'm too headstrong to follow instructions. When I cook this crash recipe I'll read the recipe and maybe make a few notes in my head, and then I'll go right along and cook the recipe my way. I understand of course that you can't criticize the author or the original recipe unless you follow it exactly.
> 
> I think of recipes more as concepts than as procedures which much be followed. For me vague recipes are better.


 

I agree entirely.

I think of them more as ideas.

Something like Julia Child's beef burgandy, I'll make it the first time pretty much by the recipe and then improvise or change things after that.

Or if I'm entirely unfamiliar with a technique or ingredient, Ill follow it the first time.


----------



## niquejim (Feb 3, 2012)

Boil them, smash them and deep fry them. Finish with whatever seasonings you like and a good dipping sauce. Serve with a "fancy pants" burger...you won't be sorry


----------



## babetoo (Feb 4, 2012)

i thought the recipe was clear and easy to follow. haven't made them, but will be on list for guests.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 4, 2012)

it is a clear and straightforward recipe, babe. the only two things that needed to be stressed, as jenny and i pointed out, were that you need to cut open the spuds before smashing down to expose the flesh, and the sticking a soaking wet (from par boiling) potato in an oven requires a very hot oven in order to crisp properly without just drying them out while you wait for those promised browned edges.

my first time making them was prety bas as well. they didn't smash like the pics, looking more like a car ran over them.

also, even a 400 degree oven merely began to dehydrate the soggy  potatoes over a long time while i waited for them to crisp.


----------



## forty_caliber (Feb 4, 2012)

Made a batch of these for supper tonight.  Used the convection roast function on the oven that intermittently activates the broiler.  Seasoned with finely diced rosemary from the garden, salt and pepper.  All I can say is AWESOME.  They turned out great.  Will be serving the leftovers as hash browns with breakfast tomorrow.

.40


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 4, 2012)

buckytom said:


> it is a clear and straightforward recipe, babe. the only two things that needed to be stressed, as jenny and i pointed out, were that you need to cut open the spuds before smashing down to expose the flesh, and the sticking a soaking wet (from par boiling) potato in an oven requires a very hot oven in order to crisp properly without just drying them out while you wait for those promised browned edges.
> 
> my first time making them was prety bas as well. they didn't smash like the pics, looking more like a car ran over them.
> 
> also, even a 400 degree oven merely began to dehydrate the soggy  potatoes over a long time while i waited for them to crisp.



I think you've picked two of the essences of this recipe (1) your potatoes should be very well steamed before you smash them, and (2) your oven should be very hot in order to brown or crisp them.



forty_caliber said:


> Made a batch of these for supper tonight.  Used the convection roast function on the oven that intermittently activates the broiler.  Seasoned with finely diced rosemary from the garden, salt and pepper.  All I can say is AWESOME.  They turned out great.  Will be serving the leftovers as hash browns with breakfast tomorrow.



I think a very good point you made is to use fresh rosemary. This recipe is slated to fail if your rosemary isn't fresh. And I scoff the twigs in the recipe in the OP. I never thought that would work. The recipe should use fresh, chopped rosemary leaves.

You could maybe introduce herbs at a late/appropriate stage of cooking...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 4, 2012)

I think I'll boil up some taters tonight for these in the morning.  Get the Griddler set up, some French Toast, mandarin syrup, while the griddle is hot.

I love orange and rosemary together.


----------



## Claire (Feb 5, 2012)

It looks to me like any problems with the recipe are with the fact that the potatoes need to be completely cooked before the smush and browning.  All you're doing is putting a browned crust on the potatoes.  I've tried the various versions of cooking the potatoes in the beginning, and it doesn't make much difference.  Americans Test Kitchen baked them with some water in the bottom of the pan if I remember right, but I've boiled, pressure cooked, (for more than the two of us) and nuked with no real difference in flavor.  They just have to be completely cooked before you smash them.  There are only two of us, so the griddler (or alternately, a skillet) makes more sense than the oven.  

It is breaking my heart that I went to the grocery store and they had the very loveliest yukon gold real babies!  But I have enough potatoes (regular yukon golds) to last a month, so couldn't take advantage of them.  Ouch!


----------



## slett (Feb 5, 2012)

This looks very tasty! I'm going to try making these with a butter, oil, onion soup mixture drizzled over.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 5, 2012)

forty_caliber said:


> Made a batch of these for supper tonight. Used the convection roast function on the oven that intermittently activates the broiler. Seasoned with finely diced rosemary from the garden, salt and pepper. All I can say is AWESOME. They turned out great. Will be serving the leftovers as hash browns with breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> .40


 My oven has a convection roast function also. What temp did you use and for how long?


----------



## JGDean (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm going to try it using grapeseed oil that has had fresh rosemary and garlic sitting in it for about a week. I think straining off the herb and garlic will give it a good flavor without burning. Maybe sprinkle with fresh chives after baking.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 6, 2012)

JGDean said:


> I'm going to try it using grapeseed oil that has had fresh rosemary and garlic sitting in it for about a week. I think straining off the herb and garlic will give it a good flavor without burning. Maybe sprinkle with fresh chives after baking.


 
Hopefully you kept it in the fridge.

Keeping fresh herbs or galric in oil can produce *botulism*.

You should keep the oil cold and throw it out after a week or 10 days.


----------



## slett (Feb 8, 2012)

Just made these with a butter/oil onion soup mixture drizzled over, S&P and just a pinch of parmesan.   Cooked at 450 on the roast convection setting.  One word.....
AWESOME!


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 8, 2012)

Made these last night = YUMMO!


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 8, 2012)

I made these last night.  I might have been a tad too generous with the olive oil in the pan and Kathleen found them to be a tad oily tasting.

Our tater smasher worked a treat to scrunch them though.


----------

